# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [AEG] Ηλεκτρική κουζίνα AEG - μοντέλο 347056V-NM

## D-16

Όταν λειτουργεί ο φούρνος, το πάνελ (πρόσοψη με κουμπιά και ρολόι) ζεσταίνεται αρκετά, είναι φυσιολογικό ή υπάρχει δυσλειτουργία;

----------


## klik

Κλείνει καλά η πόρτα; Το λάστιχο είναι σε καλή κατάσταση; Αν έχει αεραγωγούς (σαν χαραμάδες) για κυκλοφορία ψύξης με αέρα πάνω από την πόρτα, είναι καθαροί; 

Το "αρκετά" που λες, είναι βέβαια σχετικό...

----------

